# I am CPC and have experience in ambulatory surgery center billing



## cpatygo@sbcglobal.net (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently looking for a job as a CPC and/or Medical biller. I have experience in Gastroenterology, plastics, general surgery, and ob/gyn. I have worked in the Medical industry for over 16 years and have over 14 years experience in an ambulatory surgery center setting. I live in the LAX area if anyone knows of any positions open, please let me know. I would love to send my resume. My email address is cpatygo@sbcglobal.net 

Patty


----------



## funcodingdiva (Oct 6, 2011)

*Employment Position Available*

Good evening Patty.....my name is Carrie and I'm currently looking for a medical insurance billing and coding instructor with experience and the motivation to teach.  The school is located in Reseda (San Fernando Valley) so I'm not sure if that's to far for you to commute since you stated you're located by LAX.  

Have you ever thought about teaching what you know?  If you're interested or would like more information please contact me at carrieloulou2@yahoo.com.

Thank you and have a great night! 

Carrie


----------

